# I feel like giving up now that they are all dying



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Just lost Sunkist my beautiful yellow/orange Betta today that so many of you loved so much. Also I lost 3 of my 4 Cory Catfish today also. I just can't stop them from dying at all. All hope seems lost


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Aw, don't cry sweetie.. have you tried hot water and vinegar to clean out the tank? That should kill whatever is going on.. don't add any of the old water into the new water... That's what I'd do. OR buy a new tank set up but of course, that can be pricey..


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't give up. You have enuf info now to see that the problem is in the tank, one way or another.

I know we are supposed to keep bettas in larger tanks, but I have two that live in 1/2 gallons. One was a transparent baby when I got him and how he is all blue and growing up. I just do 100% changes every 2-3 days. It's a pain and I use bottled springwater and I take out any poop I see with a baster pretty much 3x per day. But they are living and so far so good.

I put one of them in a 2.5 gall by himself and he deeply hated it. Just lay on the bottom motionless and went up to the top for air and then sank down again. I figured give him what made him happy: the little tank.

So you can do an experiment and see if you can put a fish in a small tank by itself and see if it lives. If so then it's not your water, it's the tank. If it also dies then it's something in the water. Don't give up!! You can make it.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

beacon said:


> Don't give up. You have enuf info now to see that the problem is in the tank, one way or another.
> 
> I know we are supposed to keep bettas in larger tanks, but I have two that live in 1/2 gallons. One was a transparent baby when I got him and how he is all blue and growing up. I just do 100% changes every 2-3 days. It's a pain and I use bottled springwater and I take out any poop I see with a baster pretty much 3x per day. But they are living and so far so good.
> 
> ...


I know I'm going off topic but for a 1/2 g it's 100% every day. I have 1-2 g and they get 100% water changes every day...


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the comment. So far I have not needed 100% changes everyday. This might be because I am using springwater so there is no chlorine or choramines and I pre treat the water with conditioner. Plus I take away anything I see in there right away and usually do a partial water change within a day or two. In any case, they have not had a problem at all for 2.5 months so far. Water is at 80-82 degrees.


----------



## halfmoonbetta77 (Dec 29, 2012)

This has happened to me. I lost 3 bettas in the same month. Its quiet depressing, i haven't had a betta since then. But recently I have been inspired to get one more.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Kitty I think you should give yourself some time and then try again.. It's upsetting to lose a pet so maybe try later after disinfecting everything.


----------

